# dankung style for hunting?



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey guys, i have finally decided that, for now until i get more $, i will be attempting to get by with a dankung/Chinese style/tubular slingshot along with a pocket predator. So my questions are:

A) Would a dankung be worth the effort of hunting with

B) Is there anyone out there willing to share their experiences of hunting with one of these

Thanks in advance for any answers.

Yours in Scouting, Liam


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

My personal preference in this style is the Black Eagle. A fine frame that works even better with a little racquet grip tape. I know August West used a Dankung for his hunting to for quite some time, though I cannot remember which one he favoured.

I use a Universal Sniper for almost all my shooting now. The Universal Sniper is in fact an Eagle of Sniper G7.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I use a Dankung Toucan, looped 1745's and M10 hexnuts. 
The squirrel was killed at 20 yards, the wood pigeon at 10. Both were headshots. This was Sunday.

I've only just started using Chinese tubes again in the last 3 months. I'm going to use them, exclusively, for a year and see how I get on. So far, I've killed a large number of feral pigeons, wood pigeons, squirrels, pheasants, a crow and a rabbit. Previously I only used them now and then while I was shooting squares and flatbands.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> I use a Dankung Toucan, looped 1745's and M10 hexnuts.
> The squirrel was killed at 20 yards, the wood pigeon at 10. Both were headshots. This was Sunday.
> 
> I've only just started using Chinese tubes again in the last 3 months. I'm going to use them, exclusively, for a year and see how I get on. So far, I've killed a large number of feral pigeons, wood pigeons, squirrels, pheasants, a crow and a rabbit. Previously I only used them now and then while I was shooting squares and flatbands.


man, pretty impressive hunt you have.

is the toucan your go-to slingshot?


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)




----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Toddy said:


> My personal preference in this style is the Black Eagle. A fine frame that works even better with a little racquet grip tape. I know August West used a Dankung for his hunting to for quite some time, though I cannot remember which one he favoured.
> 
> I use a Universal Sniper for almost all my shooting now. The Universal Sniper is in fact an Eagle of Sniper G7.


so is the Black Eagle compatible with flatbands as well as tubes, just curious


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

yeeharr said:


>


i like that finish on the wood. is that even wood? it almost looks to be antler.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

My go to catapult has always been my apple fork with double TBG. I've just started using this frame with the Chinese tubes and it's very accurate. It's not the most comfortable to hold, but it's not a problem to shoot repeatedly. I'm going to order an American Fox from Dankung after Christmas.

In fairness, Dankung should send me a freebie for all of the free publicity I give them.

One of Dan Fords metal core catty's is on my wish list but I always seem to see his adverts too late and his frames are sold.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

It's antler. :0)


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> It's antler. :0)


dude, its so cool i would like to see a slingshot almost board cut from moose antler! (it will never happen, just to much of a waste)


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I gifted that catty to a young shooter at the weekend. I've always liked antler forks. I've got a couple of tube shooter, a Flatband frame and a bullet capped frame for squares all made from antler.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> I gifted that catty to a young shooter at the weekend. I've always liked antler forks. I've got a couple of tube shooter, a Flatband frame and a bullet capped frame for squares all made from antler.


would u say the other antler frames tend to out shoot metal dankungs?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sure if you put on double or triple looped with hex nuts in the neck or head it would be a kill or almost kill.

Not sure as i dont hunt personally. But I cant see it not taking em down easily


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

iindividual said:


> I'm sure if you put on double or triple looped with hex nuts in the neck or head it would be a kill or almost kill.
> 
> Not sure as i dont hunt personally. But I cant see it not taking em down easily


i completely agree i have been told howqever that the dankungs have yet to outshoot any pocket predator slingshot.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

liamvswild32 said:


> yeeharr said:
> 
> 
> > I gifted that catty to a young shooter at the weekend. I've always liked antler forks. I've got a couple of tube shooter, a Flatband frame and a bullet capped frame for squares all made from antler.
> ...


A frame is only as good as the person holding it. I love all naturals, but that's just personal preference. 
I'm doing really well with this Dankung frame and I'm getting a lot of headshots but everyone's different.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

iindividual said:


> I'm sure if you put on double or triple looped with hex nuts in the neck or head it would be a kill or almost kill.
> Not sure as i dont hunt personally. But I cant see it not taking em down easily


A headshot with single 1745's and M 8 hexnuts will kill pheasants at 10 yards, no problem.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> liamvswild32 said:
> 
> 
> > yeeharr said:
> ...


yeah, my hand size as a miniture 14yr old realy is only allowing me to get pocket size otherwize its uncomfortable.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

liamvswild32 said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if you put on double or triple looped with hex nuts in the neck or head it would be a kill or almost kill.
> ...


I have never tried a pocket predator catapult. You may well be correct. Different bands suit different frames and different bands suit different ammo. It's all about finding the right combination.

I'm off to Google Pocket Predators! I must, shamefully, admit that I only know the side shooter that every maker seems to copy and plenty try to tweak and claim as their own design. 
I am aware of Mr Hayes and his unbelievably skill, though.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i was thinking bout getting a dankung too,to start a collection,whats the best site to buyt them from? and any you recommend? i own a few ss now and im getting good.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> i was thinking bout getting a dankung too,to start a collection,whats the best site to buyt them from? and any you recommend? i own a few ss now and im getting good.


dankung. thats the sole authentic seller. at least to my knowlege.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> i was thinking bout getting a dankung too,to start a collection,whats the best site to buyt them from? and any you recommend? i own a few ss now and im getting good.


The website trulytexas.com is the American distributor for Dankung.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> BunnyBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > i was thinking bout getting a dankung too,to start a collection,whats the best site to buyt them from? and any you recommend? i own a few ss now and im getting good.
> ...


i will have to check this site out i wonder if they have as good of a selection as dankung.com


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No, they don't but they're local and you'll get your order much faster from them.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

liamvswild32 said:


> Toddy said:
> 
> 
> > My personal preference in this style is the Black Eagle. A fine frame that works even better with a little racquet grip tape. I know August West used a Dankung for his hunting to for quite some time, though I cannot remember which one he favoured.
> ...


You could put flats on it for sure but it really is a tube shooter.


----------

